# Ban Hammer



## Big Dog

Just a reminder ....

The admin at FF never likes to ban anyone. We do not conspire because we don't like someone. Complaints on forum rules and civility are never ignored. We operate on how we think a group of adults having fun would like to be treated. Long standing members know our tolerance level and newbies may not. Veteran members are held at a higher standard but are also given some leverage. Newbies may enjoy a warning. That said, sometime action is in order. We hope the membership would respect our efforts.

Please do not ask for why's, we will not respond. All our actions are measured and weighed to be what is best representative of the forum.

Sincerely,

Greg (Big Dog)


----------

